# Outdoor light on siding



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There almost never surface mounted. 
A lot depends on what's under the siding. Some old houses just attached the siding directly to the studs with no sheathing.

A simple way to get this done would be by using one of these.
http://www.midamericabuilding.com/contractors/products/details.aspx?id=1188&gid=1170&parentid=-1


----------



## Gac66610 (Aug 25, 2012)

gkaro said:


> Hi all.
> Just built an extension and it time to install the outdoor lights on the wood siding. I have the wires coming through holes to the outside. Where I am having difficulty is if I install an octagonal box on the siding, the light fixture will not cover the box and it will show from the sides.
> Should the siding be cut and boxes be installed flush mounted with the outside surface???
> I was under the impression that outdoor boxes were always surface mounted...
> Thanks


This is the best solution,(OP in red).
The big box stores have round re-model cut-in boxes that work well for this type of installation. 
No, not all outdoor boxes are surface mounted. 
Yes, there are weather resistant surface mount light boxes, they don't look very well with regular fixtures. Flood lights are all I try to mount to these.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Arlington Industries has a good variety of cut-in mounting blocks and retrofit mounting blocks.
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/siding-mounting-blocks/

The mounting block below is for 1/2 lap siding and the kit includes a built-in electrical box.


----------



## Gac66610 (Aug 25, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> Arlington Industries has a good variety of cut-in mounting blocks and retrofit mounting blocks.
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/siding-mounting-blocks/
> 
> The mounting block below is for 1/2 lap siding and the kit includes a built-in electrical box.


Well, that looks easy enough, I could probably handle installing one of those.
:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

They are easy, but it comes in about 3, maybe 4 styles, depending on the type of siding.


----------



## Gac66610 (Aug 25, 2012)

I do mainly new construction, so using a hole saw with ceiling nail-on boxes is the easiest for me.
Re-mod can be a whole other world.


----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok thanks guys. I've got house wrap over the ply, then 1x2 strapping for air/ water space behind the siding.

If I use a reg box flush mounted as you describe...where does the sealing take place? How do I ensure that I don't have water issues?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sealing around where the wire comes through the wall is all you really need.
If you try sealing around the flush mount you may trap water inside of it.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you provide a picture of your siding?


----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

It's an eng wood siding from kwp products


----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Sealing around where the wire comes through the wall is all you really need.
> If you try sealing around the flush mount you may trap water inside of it.


Hey joecaption
Thanks... A bit confused. 
I cut a hole in the siding to fit the box... Mount the box inside flush with the front of the siding and only seal the hole where the wires come through??? What if water gets into the electrical box itself???
Or am I not understanding something???


----------



## Gac66610 (Aug 25, 2012)

gkaro said:


> Hey joecaption
> Thanks... A bit confused.
> I cut a hole in the siding to fit the box... Mount the box inside flush with the front of the siding and only seal the hole where the wires come through??? What if water gets into the electrical box itself???
> Or am I not understanding something???


After you mount the fixture, seal around the top and sides of it, leave the bottom unsealed.


----------

